# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  دعاء سهم الليل لقضاء الحوائج

## هبة السماء

عن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام قال إن في الليل ساعة لايدعو فيها عبد مؤمن إلا استجيب له وهي السدس الأول من نصف الليل الثاني
فقد روي عن الإمام المهدي عليه السلام . هذا الدعاء 
اللهم إني أسالك بعزيز تعزيز اعتزاز عزتك بطول حول شديد قوتك بقدرة مقدار اقتدار قدرتك بتأكيد تحميد تمجيد عظمتك بسمو نمو علو رفعتك بديموم قيوم دوام مدتك برضوان غفران أمان رحمتك برفيع بديع منيع سلطنتك بسعادة صلاة بساط رحمتك بحقائق الحق من حق حقك بمكنون السر من سر سرك بمعاقد العز من عز عزك بحنين أنين تسكين المريدين بحر قات خضعات زفرات الخائفين بآمال أعمال أقوال المجتهدين بتخشع تخضع تقطع مرارات الصابرين بتعبد تهجد تمجد تجلد العابدين اللهم ذهلت العقول وانحسرت الإبصار وضاعت الافهام وحارت الأوهام وقصرت الخواطر وبعدت الظنون عن إدراك كنه كيفية ما ظهر من بوادي عجائب أصناف بدائع قدرتك دون البلوغ إلى معرفة تلا لؤ لمعان بروق سمائك اللهم محرك الحركات ومبدئ نهاية الغايات ومخرج ينابيع تفريع قضبان النبات يامن شق صم جلاميد الصخور الراسيات وانبع منها ماء معينا حياة للمخلوقات فاحيا منها الحيوان والنبات وعلم ما اختلج في سر أفكارهم من نطق إشارات خفيات لغات النمل السارحات يامن سبحت وهللت وقدست وكبرت وسجدت لجلال جمال أقوال عظيم جبروت ملكوت سلطنته ملائكة السبع السماوات يامن دارت فأضاءت وأنارت لدوام ديمومته النجوم الزاهرات وأحصى عدد الأحياء والأموات صل على محمد وال محمد خير البريات وفعل بي كذا وكذا
منقول من كتاب المصباح  
تقبلوا تحيااتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم إني أسالك بعزيز تعزيز اعتزاز عزتك بطول حول شديد قوتك بقدرة مقدار اقتدار قدرتك بتأكيد تحميد تمجيد عظمتك بسمو نمو علو رفعتك بديموم قيوم دوام مدتك برضوان غفران أمان رحمتك برفيع بديع منيع سلطنتك بسعادة صلاة بساط رحمتك بحقائق الحق من حق حقك بمكنون السر من سر سرك بمعاقد العز من عز عزك بحنين أنين تسكين المريدين بحر قات خضعات زفرات الخائفين بآمال أعمال أقوال المجتهدين بتخشع تخضع تقطع مرارات الصابرين بتعبد تهجد تمجد تجلد العابدين اللهم ذهلت العقول وانحسرت الإبصار وضاعت الافهام وحارت الأوهام وقصرت الخواطر وبعدت الظنون عن إدراك كنه كيفية ما ظهر من بوادي عجائب أصناف بدائع قدرتك دون البلوغ إلى معرفة تلا لؤ لمعان بروق سمائك اللهم محرك الحركات ومبدئ نهاية الغايات ومخرج ينابيع تفريع قضبان النبات يامن شق صم جلاميد الصخور الراسيات وانبع منها ماء معينا حياة للمخلوقات فاحيا منها الحيوان والنبات وعلم ما اختلج في سر أفكارهم من نطق إشارات خفيات لغات النمل السارحات يامن سبحت وهللت وقدست وكبرت وسجدت لجلال جمال أقوال عظيم جبروت ملكوت سلطنته ملائكة السبع السماوات يامن دارت فأضاءت وأنارت لدوام ديمومته النجوم الزاهرات وأحصى عدد الأحياء والأموات صل على محمد وال محمد خير البريات وفعل بي كذا وكذا


جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك* 
*موفقين يارب* 

*لك تحياتي*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك الف عافية اختي* 

*وعساك على القوة* 


*وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك*


*تحياتي لك اخية* 


*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## هبة السماء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*اللهم إني أسالك بعزيز تعزيز اعتزاز عزتك بطول حول شديد قوتك بقدرة مقدار اقتدار قدرتك بتأكيد تحميد تمجيد عظمتك بسمو نمو علو رفعتك بديموم قيوم دوام مدتك برضوان غفران أمان رحمتك برفيع بديع منيع سلطنتك بسعادة صلاة بساط رحمتك بحقائق الحق من حق حقك بمكنون السر من سر سرك بمعاقد العز من عز عزك بحنين أنين تسكين المريدين بحر قات خضعات زفرات الخائفين بآمال أعمال أقوال المجتهدين بتخشع تخضع تقطع مرارات الصابرين بتعبد تهجد تمجد تجلد العابدين اللهم ذهلت العقول وانحسرت الإبصار وضاعت الافهام وحارت الأوهام وقصرت الخواطر وبعدت الظنون عن إدراك كنه كيفية ما ظهر من بوادي عجائب أصناف بدائع قدرتك دون البلوغ إلى معرفة تلا لؤ لمعان بروق سمائك اللهم محرك الحركات ومبدئ نهاية الغايات ومخرج ينابيع تفريع قضبان النبات يامن شق صم جلاميد الصخور الراسيات وانبع منها ماء معينا حياة للمخلوقات فاحيا منها الحيوان والنبات وعلم ما اختلج في سر أفكارهم من نطق إشارات خفيات لغات النمل السارحات يامن سبحت وهللت وقدست وكبرت وسجدت لجلال جمال أقوال عظيم جبروت ملكوت سلطنته ملائكة السبع السماوات يامن دارت فأضاءت وأنارت لدوام ديمومته النجوم الزاهرات وأحصى عدد الأحياء والأموات صل على محمد وال محمد خير البريات وفعل بي كذا وكذا*

----------

